# Flying insect appearing in sink



## cmj321 (Jul 11, 2013)

Can anyone identify this insect? Several keep appearing in my kitchen sink. They are about a quarter of an inch long.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.backedbybayer.com/system/product_guide/asset_file/3/Ant-ID-Guide.pdf
Part of Identifying any insect is knowing what part of the world it found in.
There is no location in your profile.
No one cares what street you live on, just a state and county will help.


----------



## cmj321 (Jul 11, 2013)

Atlanta, GA


----------



## bova80 (Feb 18, 2013)

looks like some kind of flying ant


----------



## cathjames (Jan 9, 2013)

*New pictures*

Here's a new picture of several that landed in the bowl of apple cider I put out last night. Any suggestions on what these might be? Just want to be sure it's not swarming termites looking for a new home.

Thanks!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

bova80 said:


> looks like some kind of flying ant


 
yep

https://www.google.com/search?q=fly...XHOTe7Aayn4DoBg&ved=0CD0QsAQ&biw=1144&bih=570


----------

